
Rethinking Chatbots - mradhip
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chatoneapp
======
mradhip
Hello All,

We have launched an android app. This is a chatbot (as everyone calls it). But
for us, it is a different way to search required information in the web.

Please install it and let us know what you think.

Look forward.

Team OneApp

